# Health Facts from Pat McGroin PhD



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

LOL !!!
What are the odds you would order a high end guitar if you were depressed or diagnosed cancer ? Only healthy people would !

Death rate doubles the year following retirement... because many people retire because they are sick and may not work any longer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Does that include amps too? 

If it does, @Frenchy99 will surely live forever!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Does that include amps too?
> 
> If it does, @Frenchy99 will surely live forever!


I`m eternal !


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

The study may have forgotten to mention that these people probably became vegetarians and / or started to exercise, different sports, reduce alcohol consumption ..... 

In short, nothing to do with buying a guitar, it would be too easy.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Lol!! If only...

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I guess the name Pat McGroin did not sink in.....


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

rollingdam said:


> I guess the name Pat McGroin did not sink in.....


He has a brother, Holden, who's pretty well known.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Guitar101 said:


> He has a brother, Holden, who's pretty well known.


And let's not forget the cousin too: Phil McCracken. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------

